# Xbox DVD ROM in PC



## SlothX311

Ok so there are different generations of Xbox's.  Some have 10 gigs some have 8 gigs.  Ok so I moded mine and I realize that I dont have a DVD burner, like the new gen, so I took it out and replaced it.  The point is that now I have a DVD ROM and would like to put it in my pc.  The IDE cable works fine and all that but the power isnt the same molex 4 pin connector, so what I'm asking is if anyone happens to know where to buy this converter.  If not anyone happen to know the power layout on the pins, lol, I know this is kindof out there but it's do-able.  .....thnx guys.....


----------



## SlothX311

hmmmm helpless topic......


----------



## jancz3rt

*Try posting a phot of it..*

Hey why not try and post photos of it to us!
I mean all it needs as it seems, is juice! If we see the connector, then we could help...maybe.

JAN


----------



## SlothX311

ill try to find a pic on the interweb, i dont have a camera, but i will look.....

ok found a pic, its the yellow cords......

http://pictures.xbox-scene.com/2/xboxopening/3/P7020007xs.jpg


----------



## RXRComputers

*Issue*

Even if you did get a plug converter (if they exist for this type of application), you will probably damage the drive with the input power from the psu to the drive and you would have compatibility issues up the wazoo. Most likely the computer probably wouldn't even recognize it as a plug and play device. I think its a waste of time to try to get it to work and with the risk of damaging the drive, its not worth it.


----------



## Picklee

its not worth it because it won't work. the compatiblity between an xbox dvd drive and a pc is none. its impossible to say the least.


----------



## SlothX311

Its completely possible, the drive does get detected, I have seen it done when my friend moded his xbox, he had to take apart the drive though, I just wanted to avoid doing that.......


----------



## Picklee

well thats messed lol. my friend mods xboxs and has been doing so for a while now and said it was impossible. can you actually use the drive? or does it just get detected?


----------



## SlothX311

windows detects it as a phillips dvd drive...we used the drive to norton ghost my system.....


----------



## Picklee

phillips i c not the shitty thompsons huh? interesting, didn't think it was possible. do they even fit in the bays? lol


----------



## SlothX311

yeah they fit, just the xbox plastic tray cover can be poped of to make it look normal


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice!*

I don't see why it should not work. Afterall, the Xbox is a PC! So anyway, do you , by nay chance have a meter that could measure the voltage? If you try that, you would know which wires carry which voltage. It's likely that they will also carry the 12volts, 5 volts and ground. Check that out and let me know.


----------



## Verrona

The XBox isn't a pc its a games console.


----------



## Picklee

not really the xbox is literally a computer. uses the xbox os and u can put linux or win xp on it


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ok Ok*

Maybe I should have said that rather it is basically a PC. I know it's not a PC as you probably know it (the guy above the one above me   ). I mean did you know that all the Xbox games run on DirectX 7? Well... that's another thing that maybe you should consider. The Xbox is probably the closest game consoles got so far to a PC. And it has worked!

JAN


----------



## Picklee

yea true, they don't really make them any closer to a pc then the xbox. its too bad they are taking the hard drive out of the xbox2 R.I.P. =(


----------



## 4W4K3

I once wanted to take the vid card out of the XBOX and see if i could get it working with the PC. Don't think that will work though. The XBOX is almost exaclty like a PC, it just uses a somewhat different "format" and some of the connecctions are different. like picklee said you can install Linux on them and what not.


----------



## Picklee

isn't the video built in? or is it a seperate card? i've never really seen that area of the xbox when i mod (plus i don't have an xbox)


----------



## 4W4K3

Picklee said:
			
		

> isn't the video built in? or is it a seperate card? i've never really seen that area of the xbox when i mod (plus i don't have an xbox)



well it's a card in itself i believe, but its like soldered to the mobo, so i guess technoically it is built-in. someone told me it could be done but i never tried....too mcuh work. for $40 i could get another 9200 lmao.


----------

